# Postfix spam gateway and a mta ssl comunication?



## klabacita (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi people.

 I have my spam-server gateway and my MTA working no issue with postfix.

jail1 --> spam gateway
jail2 --> mta

 Now I want to enable my MTA to work on tls, I have my cert ready to work, I had read postfix tls stuff and looks like I understand the settings.

 My doubt is with my spam-gateway, once I setup my MTA TLS, do I have to do something extra in my spam-gateway (Postfix) to communicate with my MTA?

 Postfix to Postfix communication over SSL?

 Runnig FreeBSD 8.2 al my servers from Jails, plain communication working :e


----------

